# Shimano Stippe reparieren



## vergeben (15. April 2015)

Ich hab' mir in einem kurzen Moment geistiger Umnachtung die Spitze meiner Shimano Nexave AX TE-2 500 abgebrochen, so ziemlich genau in der Mitte des Spitzenteils (an der Klebestelle)

Nun schreibt mir ein deutscher Shimano Distributor, daß es keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt, weil die Rute vier Jahre alt ist. Ich mag die Rute aber und bin schon etwas traurig . Weiß vllt. jemand, wo ich noch eine Spitze herbekommen könnte? Vllt. paßt auch eine Spitze einer anderen Rute? Die Teilenummer ist NEXAXTE2501.
Danke schon mal für die Mühe.


----------



## Andal (15. April 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stippe reparieren*

http://rutendoktor.npage.eu/

Der Stippenretter in Deutschland.


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. April 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stippe reparieren*

Mess dir doch einfach die Durchmesser an Spitze und Ende des gebrochenen Teils ab und schau ob du nicht einfach ne "generische" Ersatzspitze bekommst, zb hier...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (16. April 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stippe reparieren*

Oder geh mal zu deinem lokalen Angelhändler. Viele machen kleinere Reparaturen selbst oder kennen wiederum Bastler in der Nähe.

Oder googel mal, ob es in deiner Nähe einen Rutenbauer gibt. Da gibt es auch sehr hilfsbereite Menschen, die nicht nur die Reparatur für kleines Geld erledigen, sondern sich gerne über die Schulter schauen lassen, so dass man beim nächsten Mal selbst tätig werden kann.


----------



## Fr33 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stippe reparieren*

ich baue selbt ab und an Ruten. Aber bei gebrochenen Teilen wird es meist sehr schwer da wieder was gescheites hin zu bekommen.




Verzapfen wäre eine Idee... oder halt ne Solid-Tip ..... Wobei sich der ganze Aufwand bei ner - nicht bösen aufnehmen - eher grüntigen Telestippe aus dem Hause Shimano nicht wirklich lohnt. 


Da würde ich ebenfalls das gebrochene Teil ausbauen und schauen was ich an Ersatz bekommen kann.


----------



## Tricast (17. April 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stippe reparieren*

Ich würde nach einer passenden Spitze suchen, was sicherlich nicht ganz einfach wird wegen der Steigung. Probieren könnte man auch mal die beiden Teile ineinander zu schieben und zu verkleben. Dazu müsste nur der Spitzenring entfernt werden was ja kein Aufwand ist. 

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## thanatos (17. April 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stippe reparieren*

das abgebrochene Stück ist doch Vollmaterial ???und das der Restteil
 hohl ???
 Restteil oben planschleifen eine Vollmaterialersatzspitze auf die erforderliche Stärke schleifen von unten einschieben( kleben)
 ist zwar ne sch.... Arbeit aber geht.
 Mit der Spitze  verkehrt herum von oben ein führen das die Spitzenlänge
 stimmt und dann erst den Einschub klapperfrei einpassen !


----------



## vergeben (20. April 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stippe reparieren*



langerLulatsch schrieb:


> Mess dir doch einfach die Durchmesser an Spitze und Ende des gebrochenen Teils ab und schau ob du nicht einfach ne "generische" Ersatzspitze bekommst, zb hier...



Das klingt interessant, werd mich mal ans Messen machen.


----------



## Breamhunter (20. April 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stippe reparieren*



vergeben schrieb:


> Das klingt interessant, werd mich mal ans Messen machen.



Ist wohl das einfachste. Ich habe mir letztens hier ne neue Spitze für meine Bolo bestellt.


----------



## vergeben (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stippe reparieren*

Das mit dem selbst schleifen ist nicht so mein Ding. Ich suche eine Carbon-Spitze mit folgenden Eckdaten:

Länge: 100cm
Breite unten: 3,8mm
Breite oben: 0,5cm
Wurfgewicht: 2-8g

Von unten an war sie auf einer Länge von ca. 49cm hol und die restliche Spitze ein eingeklebtes Voll-Carbon-Stück.

Die Standard-Spitzen, die man fertig zu kaufen bekommt, passen alle nicht wirklich. Kennt jemand vllt. eine Quelle, wo es auch andere Maße gibt?


----------

